# *NEW* Fenix HL23 - 1x AA, max 150 lumens



## kj2 (Jan 6, 2015)

http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=157&tid=27&cid=2#


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice find! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wits' End (Jan 6, 2015)

It looks about perfect for my needs. When is it going to be available???


----------



## Illum (Jan 6, 2015)

It looks fat.... but


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 6, 2015)

The specs look very similar to the HL50


----------



## kj2 (Jan 7, 2015)

Wits' End said:


> It looks about perfect for my needs. When is it going to be available???



Normally it takes about 3-5 weeks, after release. Would contact you local dealer for ETA.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 7, 2015)

Beam angle is 90 degrees according Fenix CS.


----------



## MichaelW (Jan 7, 2015)

Liking the cadet grey.


----------



## Stefano (Jan 8, 2015)

It seems a good successor of Fenix HL21


----------



## ronniepudding (Jan 8, 2015)

It looks really appealing, and the mode spacing sounds like it will be good, but why only 60 degrees tilt up/down? The HL10 has 100 degrees of tilt in the included headband, which feels obstructed at times.

Edit: presuming HL23 will have mode memory? It would be a shame if it always started on high... http://www.fenixlight.com/Uploads/photo/2015161526351335.jpg


----------



## ronniepudding (Feb 2, 2015)

Anyone get one of these yet?


----------



## Thacker (Feb 2, 2015)

Got it Friday. Mine DOES NOT have mode memory as stated on at least one online retailer's product page. "Intelligent memory circuit. Automatically enters the previously used brightness level when turned on." I researched the thing on one site, but bought it on another because the grey was in stock. Should have waited for a review. I will not be able to use it as I intended. Nothing in the manual states that it is supposed to have memory. My mistake. Haven't used it enough to comment further...


----------



## chazz (Feb 2, 2015)

Is the UI really H-L-M as the slide states? If that is really the UI and there is no mode memory, I may have to pass on this. I would much prefer L-M-H for a 1xAA HL...


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Feb 10, 2015)

*bumping* for any additional comments from users particularly regarding the tint of your particular unit and regarding the apparent brightness. I say "apparent" because I'm not sure how bright "50 lumens" with a 90degree angle will actually look if I were to gaze at something like a book or newspaper a few feet away.


----------



## sandalian (Jun 10, 2015)

Still waiting mine to arrive.
Meanwhile, I wonder why there are so few English video reviews of HL23 on Youtube.


----------



## Knife (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi, I'm very interesting for this flashlight (hl23), but I want to know how can or whether the body can be remowed from the plastic carrier?


----------



## Ambiorix (Feb 23, 2016)

How could Fenix possibly screw this one up with it's sequence of H-L-M modes?

Otherwise a very nice-looking single AA-headlamp...

Would have been perfect with L-M-H sequence, NO memory (as is) and if it were to accept the li-ion 14500 ones as well.


----------

